# Tube Damper, does "premium" type really do the job better than a "general" one?



## PrTv

Now I'm considering getting some tube dampers for my DV332 amp, and the two candidates are from Herbies's Audio Labs and an eBay seller, sandyphoto.

 For my DV332 with a pair of Russian 6S19P in power section and EF95 equivalent in pre-amp section, I need to use the following dampers from the above sellers:

 Herbies's Audio Labs
2X of Ultrasonic 7 $14.25 each
2X of Ultrasonic 9$14.29 each

 eBay seller
1 set of SoniKLEER $24.99 a set (containing 4 dampers)
1 set of standard damper $9.99 a set (containing 8 dampers)

 Compared among tube dampers in the market, for me, Herbies' dampers seem to be premium, and cost me a lot more than the eBay alternative, which is also not a cheapest deal on eBay either, but I think highest quality available on eBay. The former costs me around $82.03 shipped, whilst the latter costs me just $42.98 shipped.

 My question is, in reality, is there any significant difference between the two?

 It's not necessary that you must have had first-hand experience with both dampers to reply to my thread, as I've no experience of this kind of accessory, any comment is welcome.


----------



## breakfastchef

Do you need the tube dampers in the first place? That is the unanswered question in your post.

 If you are having problems with tube microphonics not solved by attempting to better isolate your amp from vibration, you may want to look into tube dampening. I recently read a suggestion from a more experienced "tubie" than I who said a series of three black o-rings, widely available in hardware stores - is as effective as many commercial products on the market.


----------



## tomjtx

I use the Herbies on my DV337 to good effect.

 I suspect other dampers would work as well but the Herbs look great and I like that visual retro presentation.
 I was willing to pay more for the look.


----------



## mrarroyo

Go to a hardware store and buy o-rings to match the size of tube you have.






 Yes, I also use the comercial type like Herbie's Halos. But it is hard to justify the price.


----------



## PrTv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go to a hardware store and buy o-rings to match the size of tube you have.

 Yes, I also use the comercial type like Herbie's Halos. But it is hard to justify the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would you describe the sonic difference between the two?
 What I would like to know are:
 1. Does tube damper really help? (in your opinion, of course)
 2. Sonic difference between the o-rings and Herbie's damper.

 Thanks


----------



## CrazyRay

You really need to resize the photos.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PrTv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you describe the sonic difference between the two?
 What I would like to know are:
 1. Does tube damper really halp? (in your opinion, of course)
 2. Sonic difference between the o-rings and Herbie's damper.

 Thanks_

 

Unless the tube is really microphonic you wil not be able to hear any difference. Even if microphonic the damper may have no effect.

 For the money go to the hardware store. Of course others may/will disagree.


----------



## rlmacklin

Did not notice any overt microphonics in my Modwwright SWL 9.0 Signature tubed linestage, but purchased the appropriate Herbie's "Ultrasonic" dampers and installed on the 1957 Philips Miniwatt GZ34/5AR4 and two Bendix 6900s and these helped remove some "haze" - which became "noticeable" by its absence...

 Herbie's AudioLab has many products for isolation/vibration control for many aspects of audio systems. Steve Herbelin of Herbie's has always been knowledgeable and helpful in answering questions...


----------



## roger_s

Try and find silicon o-rings if you're going to go that route. Rubber or synthetic rubber rings won't be around long soaking up that heat from the tubes.


----------



## shaizada

O-rings do dry up and become somewhat brittle over time. 

 Plus, if the tubes are kinda expensive, I would rather not have something sticking to them that is rubber based.

 I use the ones linked below, but they are absolutely overkill but worked beautifully in my setup (solved the little microphonic problem I was having with a very sweet tube that I love).
Absorb-GEL Vacuum Tube Dampers

 I would go with the Herbies as they are heat retardant and do an excellent job with any tube vibrations that might hurt system performance. They have decent resale value if you don't find them to your liking. Good luck.


----------



## monolith

Forgive me if I'm pulling this off topic, but what exactly are tube microphonics? What sonic effects do they cause (and no meaningless words like "tight" here, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? How would you know a tube is vibrating in some subtle way without already having some dampers to test for differences?

 Does this apply to all tubes? Is it independant of the kind of mount they're in? I mean, I can flick the tubes in my Darkvoice while it's running and there's absolutely no effect in the sound.


----------



## roger_s

A microphonic tube usually has something loose inside. Tap on a microphonic tube and you'll hear the tapping in your headphones or speakers. I've had a really, really microphonic tube in my main system. At high enough volumes I'd get feedback between the speakers and the tube. Pretty disgusting sound!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forgive me if I'm pulling this off topic, but what exactly are tube microphonics? What sonic effects do they cause (and no meaningless words like "tight" here, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? How would you know a tube is vibrating in some subtle way without already having some dampers to test for differences?

 Does this apply to all tubes? Is it independant of the kind of mount they're in? I mean, I can flick the tubes in my Darkvoice while it's running and there's absolutely no effect in the sound._


----------



## vcoheda

^^ that sounds like a broken tube that needs to be replaced. if a tube is microphonic, you will hear some slight crackling, noise, or other unwanted feedback. tube dampers can minimize/eliminate this.


----------



## yoginasser

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## vcoheda

look interesting. i love their platforms.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ that sounds like a broken tube that needs to be replaced. if a tube is microphonic, you will hear some slight crackling, noise, or other unwanted feedback. tube dampers can minimize/eliminate this._

 

Do you mean you'll hear this noise all the time, or just when it's touched? If the former, does the sound get worse or spike if it's touched?

 Manufacturing products to minimise microphonics in tubes that exhibit this problem seems to indicate that the tendency to be microphonic is a property of the design of the tube rather than of the specific tube in question. My reasoning here is that if it was a problem with a specific tube that the user could simply get another of the same model that doesn't have that problem. Is this a fair statement?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you mean you'll hear this noise all the time, or just when it's touched? If the former, does the sound get worse or spike if it's touched?_

 

i think you will hear it most/some of the time, but if the tube is very microphonic - as in very distracting - i would say that the tube is bad. the tube is microphonic because of internal vibrations. that's where dampers come into play. if you touch or tap the tube, it will be pronounced due to the tap, but should not get worse unless you somehow damage the tube. but i generally wouldn't tap tubes unless you knew/suspected one of your tubes was very microphonic and were trying to determine which one.

 so i guess if a tube is slightly microphonic, that's okay and can be dealt with by using a damper. if it is very microphonic, i would say to get a new tube.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think you will hear it most/some of the time, but if the tube is very microphonic - as in very distracting - i would say that the tube is bad. the tube is microphonic because of internal vibrations. that's where dampers come into play. if you touch or tap the tube, it will be pronounced due to the tap, but should not get worse unless you somehow damage the tube. but i generally wouldn't tap tubes unless you knew/suspected one of your tubes was very microphonic and were trying to determine which one.

 so i guess if a tube is slightly microphonic, that's okay and can be dealt with by using a damper. if it is very microphonic, i would say to get a new tube._

 

Well, of course I wouldn't tap a tube unless I suspected something was wrong, I'm just trying to get a handle on this phenomenon and the usefulness of tube dampers.

 I'd appreciate it if you or anyone else could address the second paragraph of my earlier post.


----------



## David Pritchard

I like Herbbies and think they are worth the price. But why not make this fun and not another worry project. Start with just the 2 pre output tubes. Order 2 rings from Herbbies and when they arrive buy 2 "o" rings. Decide for yourself. The herbbies have a 30 day return policy- which I have utilized without problems.
 I like Herbbies as the go on the tube easily and off the tube easily. I like to tube roll the Zana Deux. The spring keeps constant pressure on the tube- does not vary with age. The titanium is a wonderful vibration absorbing metal.
 Back to the music.
 David Pritchard


----------



## roger_s

Generally, yes. But not always. I had terrible microphonics in a Bottlehead Seduction phono preamp. So I swapped them out. Same thing. A bit of research in the Bottlehead forum on AA revealed that the springs inside the tube shields were frequent culprits for Seduction microphonics. I yanked the springs out of the shields and have enjoyed quiet tubes ever since.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ that sounds like a broken tube that needs to be replaced. if a tube is microphonic, you will hear some slight crackling, noise, or other unwanted feedback. tube dampers can minimize/eliminate this._


----------

